# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  migotanie przedsionków

## yantad

czy migotanie przetsiąków to choroba

----------


## Krzysztof

Tak, migotanie przedsionków jest chorobą. To częste zaburzenie rytmu serca, polegające na nieskoordynowanym pobudzeniu przedsionków któremu może również towarzyszyć szybka akcja komór serca. Często występuje u osób starszych, a także u młodych z wadami zastawkowymi. Migotanie przedsionków lekarz rozpoznaje na podstawie zapisu EKG. Najczęściej pacjent nie odczuwa żadnych dolegliwości, mogą wystąpić kołatania serca, duszność, ból w klatce piersiowej czy zawroty głowy. Powikłaniem migotania przedsionków są zmiany zakrzepowo-zatorowe, dlatego chorobę tą należy leczyć. Stosuje się leki (m. in. przeciwkrzepliwe) a także kardiowersję elektryczną i leczenie operacyjne. Pozdrawiam

----------

